# Pics of the Bolens QT17



## Umaxman (Sep 12, 2006)

A few pictures of the bolens
<img src=http://lh3.google.com/Umaxman/RRghLGCWABI/AAAAAAAAABI/jUoZxxBwguY/DSCF2176.JPG?imgmax=800>

<img src=http://lh4.google.com/Umaxman/RRghEdbqABI/AAAAAAAAAAo/sNRhBJy1-iA/DSCF2172.JPG?imgmax=800>

<img src=http://lh6.google.com/Umaxman/RRghF18eABI/AAAAAAAAAAw/XB9AG62_zIE/DSCF2173.JPG?imgmax=800>

<img src=http://lh4.google.com/Umaxman/RRghJU9yABI/AAAAAAAAABA/tQAtjbkfA5M/DSCF2175.JPG?imgmax=800>
I was told the problem...(maybe ) with the jerky drive in forward could be air in the system? if so how do I get rid of the air ? ( doesn't do it in reverse just forward) eaton 11 ? I was told
:canada:


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Wanted to be the first to tell you those are great pictures. You have a nice looking tractor. Maybe one of the guys who know which screw to turn to get rid of the that aggravating jerky transmission problem will be along soon.


----------



## Umaxman (Sep 12, 2006)

I hope some one can tell me soon, as this is aggravating
Have to get some stickers for it and it will look a little better


----------

